# Have you ever gone to see a movie in the theatre alone?



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

I assume that quite a few people have done this actually but how many of you have seen a movie in the theatre by yourself? What was it like?

I only remember doing this once. I saw Watchmen by myself the 2nd time I went to see it because I couldn't find anyone to go with me the 2nd time. I still enjoyed the movie of course but it is nice to actually go with someone else. There were a lot of other people in the theatre even though it was over a month since the movie had first opened but I wasn't with anyone I knew.

I do definitly find it more enjoyable to see it with someone else though, even though you don't generally talk or anythng during the movie anyway. XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2009)

i'm not really into it unless it's like a new movie and i watch it early in the day when no one is there.  I can enjoy a movie more that way.  

Generally movies are more fun with friends.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually prefer going alone. I don't know why really. I always go alone unless someone asks me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 when it was released alone. I was originally planning to see it with a friend but he went to Thailand for a holiday, then I planned it with another friend but he was sick. I then tried calling up so many different other people to watch it with but none could make it. I decided that I had to see it, even if I went alone


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2009)

Did you like going by yourself?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2009)

When Star Wars Episode 2 came out I saw it alone. It was over the week, and I had nothing to do. I had high expectations for the prequels despite the first episode sucking, so I couldn't miss the 2nd episode (which was better than the 1st at the very least).

I can't remember if I've done it again since. I wouldn't mind doing it again. I actually think it's weird that watching movies is considered a social event as opposed to the vice versa.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

Uh alot of the time.  I like seeing movies when their aren't alot of people in the theatre and when I leave alone the movie usually stays fresh in my mind for me to review when I get home.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 19, 2009)

There was several years I had a press pass to see movies for free so i went alone a lot of times.

Now paying for the movies I may have gone alone no more than a couple of times.

I dont really like to go alone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2009)

I often do, because no one else in my family likes horror movies. Sometimes it's awkward, where I feel like a weirdo.........

But the funniest was when I went to see "Seed of Chucky" alone. Why? Because I was the only one in the theater....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 19, 2009)

I do it all the time, I'm always downtown by myself anyways, and the theater is right there sooo...yeah...it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Munak (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I watched Jumper that time I went alone, and truth be told, I like to spout some side comments, which is why it's just not the same as when I have my family with me watching the movies.

"Nice Hayden, go for the bra. "


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 19, 2009)

A few times... When I can't get anyone to join with me... A bit boring when I can't discuss the movie with them afterwards though...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I often do, because no one else in my family likes horror movies. Sometimes it's awkward, where I feel like a weirdo.........
> 
> But the funniest was when I went to see "Seed of Chucky" alone. Why? Because I was the only one in the theater....



That happened to me once when I saw Barnyard. Plus I had the press pass so the cinema actually didnt make a profit of that session.


----------



## Tex (Jul 19, 2009)

I've only gone to the movies alone once and didn't really like it. 

I'm the type that has to talk about the movies as soon as it's over. So naturally, when I saw Transforms 2 alone, I was a bit aggravated afterwords...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

First time I went to the movies by myself I think I snuck in to see a rated R movie.  Nobody questioned it and one person even scooted down a seat.

I think I was about eight.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2009)

I went to go see Starsky & Hutch by myself one afternoon when I went to work but was allowed to get off early around 2pm. I was tired and I didn't feel like waiting for the bus in the heat so I watched the movie waiting for my friend to pick me up.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 19, 2009)

Look back at it i dont think so


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 19, 2009)

I went to watch a few movies alone once or twice. 
I think it was Star Wars.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 19, 2009)

I have never done it and I would prefer not to. However, if there was a movie I was dying to see and if no could or wanted to go with me, I might have go alone. 

It would be a better experience to see it together with someone though. I would fear people would stare at me so maybe I wouldn't go alone, but wait for the movie to come out so I can rent it.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 19, 2009)

I went to see Harry Potter and the Philosopher's (Sorcerer's) Stone alone for the second time, I found it creepy just because I was sat next to a line of people who were staring avidly at the screen, all eating popcorn in unison.

I moved seats rather quickly.

To be honest, I don't really like going to see movies on my own. I'd imagine that if I couldn't get a mate to go with me, I'd not go at all. But thankfully that has yet to happen. Generally, I either go in a big group of mates, or just with my boyfriend.

I don't think I've gone to the cinema with my family since I was 12.


----------



## Hope (Jul 19, 2009)

I've never actually gone on my own, I'm always either with a family member or some friends. I think if I did, I'd feel really weird and out of place just sitting there on my own.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 19, 2009)

I've never been by myself, but if the need arises, I won't have a problem doing so.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 19, 2009)

No. I don't think I ever will either.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Meh I have seen lots of movies alone, mostly because my friends don't want to see a certain movie or I am just really bored and I couldn't wait.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think I've ever went to the theatre without atleast 2 or 3 friends.
Don't want so either... watching a film alone at home? Yes. Going to the theatre by yourself? No. Sounds pretty damn boring/lame to me.


----------



## Felt (Jul 19, 2009)

No.  One of my friends frequently sees films on his own, but I could never do it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I saw I AM LEGEND by myself a few years ago. I was annoyed with a friend of mine so to show them I went by myself


----------



## keiiya (Jul 19, 2009)

I have only been to see a film on my own once. I think I prefer going on my own but most times I end up going with friends for some reason or another. This is mainly due to the fact that I hate people trying to talking to me while I am watching a film.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw watchmen and Up alone, probably the best movie experience.

IMO, watching a movie alone is the biggest sign of confidence.  Most people are crippled by the thought of watching a movie alone.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 19, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> IMO, watching a movie alone is the biggest sign of confidence.  Most people are crippled by the thought of watching a movie alone.



How so? 
What's there to cripple about watching a movie alone, besides getting bored?

I don't know about you guys, but seeing a film in theatre means a fun night out to me. I usually go drink something with some friends, then go watch the film in theatre, after which we go and sit somewhere to chill, reflecting and discussing the film with a beer in one hand and a blunt in the other. 

Going to the theatre alone to show confidence sounds so out of place. You go to the theatre for entertainment, not to mentally train your confidense which is nonsense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Most of the time, actually.


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2009)

No.
**


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Uh alot of the time.  I like seeing movies when their aren't alot of people in the theatre and when I leave alone the movie usually stays fresh in my mind for me to review when I get home.



lol. I guess you have distracting friends/family members then? XD

My family and friends don't distract me throughout the movie. It's nice to know that they're sitting next to me though and that we can discuss the movie together when it ends.

By the way MOST of the time the people I see movies with are my family(mom, dad, sister). I don't see most of my friends that often so it's just them the odd time.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 20, 2009)

i've been there a few times by myself.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I guess you have distracting friends/family members then? XD
> 
> My family and friends don't distract me throughout the movie. It's nice to know that they're sitting next to me though and that we can discuss the movie together when it ends.
> 
> By the way MOST of the time the people I see movies with are my family(mom, dad, sister). I don't see most of my friends that often so it's just them the odd time.



I can't remember the last time I saw a movie with my family members.  It's my friends that are all "OMGWTFBBQBASTEANDWASTEONMAIDRESS That movie was cool!  lazers and shoop whoopins every1 almost daid!"
I'm trying to figure out some of the loopholes in the movie and concentrate on them.  It's also why I like to go eat before the movie and not after.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a movie with my family members.  It's my friends that are all "OMGWTFBBQBASTEANDWASTEONMAIDRESS That movie was cool!  lazers and shoop whoopins every1 almost daid!"
> I'm trying to figure out some of the loopholes in the movie and concentrate on them.  It's also why I like to go eat before the movie and not after.



What's the difference between eating before and eating after aside from the fact that if you eat before, you won't be hungry during the movie and have to buy their expensive food?

Anyway another annoying thing about going alone though is that there is no one to save your seat for you or save your spot in line if the theatre is so busy that you have to line up for the movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 20, 2009)

I almost always see movies by myself. Mostly because it annoys me if people talk or distract me during a movie and just the fact of sitting near people is sort of distracting. 

Plus the movies I want to see are usually not the kinds of movies anyone I know would want to see. Plus I get to eat all the popcorn by myself.


----------



## Hoshigusa (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't. I enjoy going with a friend, because I like to know that they saw it too, so we can talk about it and stuff like that. And also I don't really like sitting next to people that I don't know.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Hoshigusa said:


> I haven't. I enjoy going with a friend, because I like to know that they saw it too, so we can talk about it and stuff like that. And also I don't really like sitting next to people that I don't know.



I don't really like sitting next to people that I don't know either but I find that that will only happen if you go to a viewing where it's going to be packed(and you can usually tell if it's going to be). Because generally strangers will not sit right next to you either unless the movie theatre is packed. People usually leave at least one seat of space between people they don't know unless they have no other choice.

So generally going alone won't mean that you have to sit next to people you don't know unless you go to a packed showtime. Also even when you go with friends/family, there tends to still be someone who's going to have to sit next to a stranger.


----------



## Bushin (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Always with friends or the wife. Like most things, its more fun with someone else


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What's the difference between eating before and eating after aside from the fact that if you eat before, you won't be hungry during the movie and have to buy their expensive food?
> 
> Anyway another annoying thing about going alone though is that there is no one to save your seat for you or save your spot in line if the theatre is so busy that you have to line up for the movie.



The fact that if I go straight from the theater to home the movie will still be fresh in my mind.  And yeah, it's generally more crowded later on.

Buying tickets online is great


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The fact that if I go straight from the theater to home the movie will still be fresh in my mind.  And yeah, it's generally more crowded later on.
> 
> Buying tickets online is great



lol. Well I wasn't talking about waiting in line to buy tickets....I was talking about not having anyone to save your seat in the theatre if it's packed or saving you a spot in line to the theatre(not to buy tickets but into the theatre since they do lines when it's busy). When I went to see Harry Potter I liked that I was with a friend and my sister since if I had to leave the area to use the bathroom or something, no one was going to take my spot.


----------



## James (Jul 20, 2009)

Any time there's a movie I want to see that I don't think anyone I know would be that interested in seeing it, I'll go alone. I'm not going to miss out on the cinema experience of a movie I'm hyped for just because it's not anyone I know's cup of tea.

I don't go to see movies at the theatre often though, it's expensive here and I only go for movies I really want to see on the big screen.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 20, 2009)

Have done it before.

Movie: Nacho Libre

Didn't really come as a suprise for me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 21, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> How so?
> What's there to cripple about watching a movie alone, besides getting bored?
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but seeing a film in theatre means a fun night out to me. I usually go drink something with some friends, then go watch the film in theatre, after which we go and sit somewhere to chill, reflecting and discussing the film with a beer in one hand and a blunt in the other.
> ...



Something I just picked up, most people refuse to watch a movie alone because people see them as weird.  I'm not saying people go to theatre to show confidence.  I'm saying that people who go watch a movie they want to watch alone happens to show a lot of confidence, I doubt people go to movies alone to show confidence.

Different strokes for different folks, when I think of a fun night out with friends, I usually picture doing something involving.  If the activity is to sit quietly, I'd much rather do it myself.  I like to concentrate and be absorbed into the movie, can't do it when people are around.  I only watch movies I don't care about with friends.

Bowling, drinking, raving, dancing, camping, etc. count me in.  Reading, painting, watching movies, concentration work, count me out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I've gone to see movie by myself. Doesn't really bother me.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 21, 2009)

Never have actually.  Been tempted to when I roll with my brother, dude waits till the last minute so I usually just meet him up there..


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 21, 2009)

the only movie i saw alone was the Hannah Montana movie, i sat in the back wearing a heavy coat.......i mean no i dont go see movies alone. lmao


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

Twice iirc, although one I went with my family but they went and saw another movie and I saw Spirited Away.  I prefer to go with other people really if possible


----------



## Ryan (Jul 21, 2009)

I rarely do. I usually go out with friends and such, doing other things after seeing a movie such as bowling. But, I prefer to go alone, honestly; sometimes I end up watching something I didn't want to watch, because the majority wanted to watch it.


----------



## Muse (Jul 21, 2009)

i have yet to go to a movie alone, and i hope I never do....I would prolly feel too lonely lol .


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope, I haven't, but that doensn't mean I wouldn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been a few times. But only because I have no friends.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Only Rush Hour 3. Because i think i was pissed off at my parents and needed to go somewhere.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

No. Not now, not ever.

IT WOULD CRUSH MY HEART.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd feel damn depressed if I gone and watch a film by myself.

Screw this shit, watching film with mates is MUCH better then by alone.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd feel damn depressed if I gone and watch a film by myself.
> 
> Screw this shit, watching film with mates is MUCH better then by alone.



Piracy awww yea


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2009)

Alot of time. I don't know why/


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2009)

Done it twice and both occasions was that i was waiting for someone an was too far from home so why not


----------



## Zil (Jul 21, 2009)

This only happened once - when I went to see The Matrix.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes- Once, worst experience ever.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> i have yet to go to a movie alone, and i hope I never do....I would prolly feel too lonely lol .



Hmm....I wonder something else actually.

If you go to the movie alone, would you rather there at least be other people in the theatre that yo don't know(strangers) or would you want the theatre to be totally dead?

I'd honestly hate it if it was totally dead and I'm the only person there. That would kind of freak me out. I'd rather that there at least be other people in the theatre.....although if there's just one other person....somewhere at the back, that would freak me out a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

I would prefer less people than more. That's just more people to look at you and say "hey, look, it's a loser watching a movie by himself! Let's make fun of him!".


----------



## Katamai (Jul 21, 2009)

I hate being around other people in a theatre, that's why I usually avoid opening weekends if I can. 

I liked it when my husband managed a theatre and we would go screen movies the night before and it'd only be a few staff members. 

I've been to several movies alone as a teenager. My parents would go to something and I'd go to something else alone. Something about watching Bridges of Madison County with your parents just seemed... really freaking wrong.


----------



## ez (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, i've done so quite a lot. i sometimes pick out movies that others wouldn't go near so it's to be expected. i've even gone into a few empty theaters a few times.


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 21, 2009)

A bunch of times. to name a few...
Watchmen: saw it on one of the last days when it was playing; was only me and some guy in the theatre because my dad went to see something else.
Changeling: had different movie preferences from my dad, so I went and bawwwed the whole time.
I Am Legend: my dad wanted to go to the movies, so I went to this alone and had like two aisles to myself. Got freaked the fuck out by all the suspense.
Second Fantastic Four movie: I don't even know. I cannot for the life of me figure out why I went to that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea, since my family and friends aren't into the same movies I am into so I have to go alone one and a while.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, a few times, if I was in the mood.


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, I never have


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 22, 2009)

No, I think it would a little awkward, why? I do not know


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2009)

No, I don't remember that I've ever gone to the theatre alone. And I think I'd feel very uncomfortable doing so. 
I just prefer to hang out and chat with my friends before and after the movie.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 22, 2009)

I never have and never will, its just creepy.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2009)

_Saw 4_.

I really should go see more.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

actually no i havent and i dont think i would prefer it


----------



## Watchman (Jul 22, 2009)

I do it all the time. I don't go to movies to have conversations with my friends, I go to see the actual movie; the less extra people watching, the easier it is to concentrate.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 22, 2009)

I remember the first movie I watched by  myself was V for Vendetta cuz I wanted to go so bad and I couldn't, for the life of me, find anyone to watch it with. It was pretty awkward but also strangely liberating lol. Before this summer I had gone by myself like once, but I've gone a few times this summer since most of my friends are out of town. The only downside is when I think of funny comments I have no one to make them to.

But I just love going to movies, whether by myself or with others, some movies are better with people (most comedies) and some work just as well alone.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I would prefer less people than more. That's just more people to look at you and say "hey, look, it's a loser watching a movie by himself! Let's make fun of him!".



Actually, no one cares. And also it's more noticeable in a theatre with less people, if it's packed, chances are no one will notice. But like I said, no one cares anyway lol.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 22, 2009)

All the time, usually when I go to the movies it's a spontaneous decision and I do feel like not organizing some event. I don't call my friends over to watch TV, I'm not going to in order to go to the theater. Though for some of the bigger ones where after a month of expectation going to opening night is a must I'll usually go with whatever group of friends is going at the same time.

Probably doesn't help that I've snuck into every movie I've seen for the past three years, not to many people like doing that for some weird reason. Honestly why would anyone waste $10 on something thats so ealiy free. But I digress.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Well I wasn't talking about waiting in line to buy tickets....I was talking about not having anyone to save your seat in the theatre if it's packed or saving you a spot in line to the theatre(not to buy tickets but into the theatre since they do lines when it's busy). When I went to see Harry Potter I liked that I was with a friend and my sister since if I had to leave the area to use the bathroom or something, no one was going to take my spot.



Who steals seats when you were already sitting there?  I go to the bathroom before I even go in or in the middle of the movie.  If someone stole my seat I'd ask or tell them to move though.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

^As long as you have your ticket with the number on etc, there shouldn't be a problem right? Even if someone does happen to take your seat... I'm not sure how it works in america.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I would prefer less people than more. That's just more people to look at you and say "hey, look, it's a loser watching a movie by himself! Let's make fun of him!".



I doubt people would care..xD
If they did then that would really say more about them, than the person sitting alone... 

Perhaps if a person had a very unique look(or some facial deformity) and sat alone because people wouldn't sit close to him... But I've never heard of that...


----------



## Migooki (Jul 23, 2009)

Meh, going to the movies alone is dumb.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

I have never gone to the theatre alone .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been several times alone. Ironically, all the times I reember going alone, it was in a horror movie, most recently being Drag Me to Hell.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I've been several times alone. Ironically, all the times I reember going alone, it was in a horror movie, most recently being Drag Me to Hell.



A horror movie is the last kind of movie I'd want to watch alone. XD

I actually have watched a horror movie alone the odd time before though...not in a movie theatre but at my house. However, at least my family was home even though they weren't in the room with me. If I had had the house to myself I probably wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> A horror movie is the last kind of movie I'd want to watch alone. XD
> 
> I actually have watched a horror movie alone the odd time before though...not in a movie theatre but at my house. However, at least my family was home even though they weren't in the room with me. If I had had the house to myself I probably wouldn't have done it.



I know what you mean. But I do like to be daring though. Besides Drag Me to Hell, The Exorcisim of Emily Rose is another one I remember seeing alone.

For the most part though I'm ususally with someone.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 24, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I do it all the time. I don't go to movies to have conversations with my friends, I go to see the actual movie; the less extra people watching, the easier it is to concentrate.



Why not just wait for the DVD then?


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I've been several times alone. Ironically, all the times I reember going alone, it was in a horror movie, most recently being Drag Me to Hell.



The only times I have to go alone is to horror movies because my friends don't like it that much. 

Sometimes I ask one of my sisters because they like horror too, but that's not always fun either 

I was planning to go to the theatre this Monday to watch a movie on my own, but it was way too crowded so I went back home.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Recently I've been thinking about going to the cinema alone, as my boyfriend is generally the only one I go to the cinema with nowadays, as all my friends are at Uni. And if he doesn't like a movie, he'll feel free to let me know, even if I'm enjoying it.

We walked out of Drag Me to Hell purely because he didn't like it at all. He'd offered to go somewhere else whilst I finish the film, but I couldn't be bothered to watch the fairly shit movie on my own lol. I'd have traded walking out of Watchmen. Christ, if I'd known the film was going to be that shit, I wouldn't have stayed to the end. My fault, though. I financially supported that crap.



-Dargor- said:


> Why not just wait for the DVD then?



I'm guessing because he enjoys the cinematic atmosphere. It's generally better for most people to see a film at the cinema than on DVD.

There's a cinema in Central London that regularly plays random films, and I tend to go there to watch the movie, even if I have the movie on DVD.


----------



## Last Shadow (Jul 24, 2009)

I saw Half-Blood Prince at midnight with one other friend, but she and I both were too excited to speak during the whole movie, so it was all good.

But, if it's a movie that I'm really excited for, I may opt to watch it alone if I can't find anyone else with the same enthusiasm as I. People who talk during movies ruin them. 

But, for everything else, yeah, I enjoy going with friends.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'll never forget this dipshit I was with. Me, my mate, and his mate, Caleb, went to see a movie together because we were bored. And just before we entered, Caleb turned to me and said; "Now, I don't want you to talk during this movie, Ok? It's really annoying when people do, so make sure not to talk all the way through it because I want to enjoy the movie."   

I wanted to punch the dickwad.   One, because I'm incredibly anal about people talking during movies, unless it's some concise and well-timed humour, and Two, because the dickhead then talked during the movie himself!! 

He barely knew me, but assumed that because I'm a loud joker in real life, that I'd be stupid enough to talk during the film. And then he assumed it would be OK to talk to someone he barely knew like an idiot.

I was like; "Well why not see it by yourself?"

Stupid arrogant, brown-haired, jewish bastard


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Last Shadow said:


> I saw Half-Blood Prince at midnight with one other friend, but she and I both were too excited to speak during the whole movie, so it was all good.
> 
> But, if it's a movie that I'm really excited for, I may opt to watch it alone if I can't find anyone else with the same enthusiasm as I. People who talk during movies ruin them.
> 
> But, for everything else, yeah, I enjoy going with friends.



The thing is when you go to see a movie like that that's going to be packed....even if you and your friends don't talk, you might be unlucky enough to sit near some stranger who does.

Luckily when I went, even though the theatre was packed, no one made me miss anything. I mean there were momments when the theatre went "Awww." or clapped or something but no one was talking when characters were talking or making a big deal.


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have a couple of times....


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

I do it all the time since none of my family wants to see the movies I want to see.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I do it all the time since none of my family wants to see the movies I want to see.



You don't have any friends?


----------



## Rin. (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I've never really gone to the movies alone. 

To me, going to the movies is a form of social gathering, so going alone doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sophie said:


> You don't have any friends?



I do but most of them never anything I enjoy the most and they have all jobs on the weekends. So I offen go to the movies by myself most of the time.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I do but most of them never anything I enjoy the most and they have all jobs on the weekends. So I offen go to the movies by myself most of the time.



Oh, I see. I'm the one being too busy for my friends. And when I'm not, I'm too exhausted to bother with anything.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 25, 2009)

No, it would just be too weird and possibly awkward for me


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2009)

90% of the movies I have seen have been alone.

I'm that asshole that tries to flirt with girls that I deem attractive.  I am that asshole that tries to score phone numbers.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> 90% of the movies I have seen have been alone.
> 
> I'm that asshole that tries to flirt with girls that I deem attractive.  I am that asshole that tries to score phone numbers.



Don't you have any regular friends you can't go with?


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

I go alone sometimes. Most of the time ill go with friends though. I heard that if you can go to the theater by yourself that you're a person with confidence. My friends must all be pussies cause they hate going alone


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh hell no. I'm such a co-dependent whore. D:


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd rather not go than go alone tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Don't you have any regular friends you can't go with?


Not really.  I have moved around 10 times in my life.  I am currently in Oklahoma City and have only been here for around 3 weeks.  It's not like I can go around asking high school buddies or anything.  I've got a few old air force friends nearby; but they are still a couple hundred miles away.

It gets tougher when you get older.  People get married, have kids, and they stop wanting to hang out.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 26, 2009)

There was a time a certain movie house that shows all these local and foreign film festivals for a cheaper rate was very accessible from my home so I watched there often - with someone or alone. What I like about the movie house is that the movie were always uncut.  Few years I ago, I had an FB (film buddy). We always watched movies together but outside the movie house, we weren't very close lol.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> I go alone sometimes. Most of the time ill go with friends though. I heard that if you can go to the theater by yourself that you're a person with confidence. My friends must all be pussies cause they hate going alone



I don't want to sound like an asshole but, like I said before, that sounds like someone who has no friends made up and kept telling himself when he cried hisself to sleep at night.

Not directed towards you, obviously.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Not really.  I have moved around 10 times in my life.  I am currently in Oklahoma City and have only been here for around 3 weeks.  It's not like I can go around asking high school buddies or anything.  I've got a few old air force friends nearby; but they are still a couple hundred miles away.
> 
> It gets tougher when you get older.  People get married, have kids, and they stop wanting to hang out.



True. As my friends and I got older there seemed to be less opportunities for us to get together.

That's why the majority of the time that I go with someone else, it's a family member instead of a friend since my family lives in the same house as me so it's easier for us to plan something together and find time to do it together.


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't go alone.
I get scared at the horror movie previews. D:


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2009)

I kinda like going alone.


----------



## Mia (Jul 28, 2009)

I cant go alone. who's gonna pay for me then


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

I like to go alone cuz then I see a few chicks walkin around and I befriend them and end up with a number or two a couple of sneak in movies later.

I don't do that with friends cuz then they cramp my style.

When I DO go with friends we just sorta chill, go somewhere else afterwards and call it a day around 1 AM.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 28, 2009)

I've only been alone once, to see Talladega Nights, simply because I couldn't find anyone else to go, and I had to see it.

But that was certainly a one-off, I go about once a week with my best mate usually, since we both love the cinema and similar kinds of films. Yet since she's been away in China for the last month and a half, I've only been once, and that's when I made my brother come with me to see Public Enemies, so that I wouldn't be there on my own. Just not the same unless you've got someone to talk about the film with afterwards.


----------



## Para (Aug 7, 2009)

Used to have to preview prints on my own all the time when I worked in the cinema. Checking for damage and whatnot. Sometimes I was like "fuck yeah I get to see this before the general public" and other times it was more like "... no-one should have to sit through this piece of shit ".


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, if I feel like going to the movies and can't find anyone, who wants to join me, I go alone. No big deal.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

I've gone alone to the movies a couple of times. It's really not that much of a big deal. I'll usually go on my own when there's a movie I really want to watch but no else I know does.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea I watched Spiderman 2 and Watchmen alone, because I was working on the days my friends had arranged to see it.

It was great I got to fap in peace.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think I have  .


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2009)

what's the need for companionship if you won't even speak to said person during the film?


----------



## Chee (Aug 7, 2009)

I do it all the time now that I can drive and have money. 

Although it would be nice to go out to a movie with a date.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

I go to the movies by myself all the time. Since I work @ the mall I usually go after work


----------



## Mironbiron (Aug 8, 2009)

I went to see Harry Potter 6 by myself, nobody wanted to go and when I'm at home I always watch movies alone

you don't talk to eachother during a movie anyway..


----------



## Jimmy Jazz (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it chimes with certain movies to go see it on your own. I watched the Che movies at a 2 A.M. showing by myself and thoroughly enjoyed it, I felt the experience would have suffered with another person next to you.

But yeah the cinema is a social experience take someone with you saddos.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 8, 2009)

First time I saw a movie by myself was the Dark Knight because I refused to wait until that night to see it. I had to go at 12pm so...that should explain that.


----------

